# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon Firmware 1.60 Update!!!

## mohamed73

This Firmware Update Add News Pinfind Function for Mstar 
Important: GPGDragon For Mstar Pinfind no need Hold the power key!!! 
For the Dragon V3 Software will Auto Boot
Like 8533C or 8533D cpu Softawre auto judgment and Auto Choose Boot File 
So GPGDraogn for Mstar,is Full automation of operation  very Easy do it!!!   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Buy GPGDragon P-12C(L) Connect  
we Face Some Mobile Connect very deep,Some Mobile if without open the cassing can't Pinfind 
so we add one new connect---P-12C(L) 
example:Before the Connect metal is 1 CM
            now P-12C(L) Connect Metal is 2 CM  where to buy: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *
DRAGON TEAM VOLCANO TEAM RECOMMEND GPGINDUSTRIES HARDWARE AND PRODUCTS. THEY ARE FAR THE BEST OF THIS MARKET* 
------------------------------- 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Here is Two P-12C pictures  Left is New Connect P-12C(L) and Right is Old Connect P-12C

----------


## mohamed73

Here is after Update GPGDragon Pinfind Mstar CPU 
and Readinfo in GPGDragon Ver 2.13

----------


## صلاح1

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين

----------

